# Orbea USA Pro Shop is Online.



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi all,

The Pro Shop is up and can be found here.

Flyn G


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

I discovered their shop was up over the weekend but was REALLY disappointed with it. Hopefully with more time they'll build it out better, offer more gear. In the meantime, anyone know where I can find red Orbea kit? The online store doesn't have anything in my size, just XL+


----------



## jsrcrb (Sep 15, 2005)

The old orbea pro shop site was where I got my ls red kit. It has great material and is an awsome jersey. I was disappointed to see that they are only carrying it in the closeout section. If you need an xl that is a great price! I just ordered the track jacket and the orca tee shirt. I bought the mechanics shirt from Glory cycle - blue with the current orbea logos - not the black retro. I love it.

John


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. If anyone orders a jersey, keep in mind they run small so order a size up.


----------

